# 5/28/10 Lake Jackson Friday Nighter



## DeepweR (May 29, 2010)

Finaly, after 3 years of fishing the Friday night tournaments at Jackson i won, and i won big! I broke the hawg pot also. 8.46lb largemouth. My partner and i had 13.26lbs with 3 fish. My regular partner Brandon Broach had a date so he let me and another buddy of mine borrow his boat and we won. Thx "B"! I bet he wont do that again.
Deep


----------



## riverwon (May 29, 2010)

congrats dude that sure was a pretty fish!!!! put that money to some good use!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (May 29, 2010)

DEEP .....

Congrats on a very BIG win brother


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 29, 2010)

Great Job Bro!! Happy for Ya!


----------



## DeepweR (May 29, 2010)

thx yall


----------



## Perkins (May 30, 2010)

We heard about it Sat. Congrats on the Toad Brother! and Congrats on the win! cant beat a deal like that. tell your partner Congrats also!


----------



## t bird (May 30, 2010)

Congratulations!! How much did that pot finally get to??


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

the pot was at $5000  and they have another $5000 to replace it


----------



## Arrow3 (May 31, 2010)

Great job man!! You can go buy yourself a boat now with that kind of money....


----------



## Wes204 (May 31, 2010)

thats a heck of a fish!!  congratulations deep!  did she eat a jig??


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

Wes204 said:


> thats a heck of a fish!!  congratulations deep!  did she eat a jig??



no i had broke the jig off in some brush so i grabbed my shaky head rod.


----------



## Wes204 (May 31, 2010)

I hear ya!  Again, nice catch!


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

thanks yall.
deep


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 31, 2010)

Are u goin to get ur boat fixed?? If not get with me I just got mine back!


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

yeah its goin in the shop next week.


----------



## Coon Krazy (May 31, 2010)

Thats Good! U fishin tomorrow night?


----------



## DeepweR (May 31, 2010)

yes sir


----------



## duckhunter2010 (Jun 1, 2010)

i just graduated saturday so im free now. look out for some of us young guns to give you a run for the replacement pot!!


----------



## MCBIG (Jun 2, 2010)

Brother Deep-Dang nice fish congrats!   Mike


----------



## Marks500 (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice Fish Man! I was there I saw that Big Hawg of a Fish! Now I Guess since you Broke the Hawg Pot you dont need to fish Friday nights anymore....LOL.... Another 5 grand waiting to be won again... Go get it!


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 16, 2010)

any of yall fishn the benefit tourny june 26th?


----------



## DeepweR (Jun 23, 2010)

got 3rd place and bb with this 6.27lb bass    6-23-10 tuesday niter at jackson


----------

